# Teaching at GEMS Wellington



## staceylou (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi all

I am being contacted for an interview for GEMS Wellington Academy starting in September 2012

I have been researching the area quite a lot in preparation and wondered if any one could tell me:
Where are teachers housed? Is it all high rise apartments (I have a young family so wondered if this effects it?)
What is the salary like? Enough to live on?

Im happy with the job role and am confident for the interview, its just all the little niggly things about moving!

Would love to hear from anyone who teaches out there with a family??

Thank you!!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

A few of the teachers post on the Silicon Oasis forum and there have been some good discussions running on there about accomodation etc.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

gems. Hate them, hate them, hate them.


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey,

Wouldn't mind hearing from any teachers who work in GEMS Wellington Academy...

Have an offer to work for them and just wanted to find out as much as I can...

Thanks


----------

